# co2 regulator needle valve problem



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an aquamedic 104 regulator, and for some reason, whenever I adjust the needle valve, it automatically shuts off after an hour or so. There are 2 nuts and one knob. Does anyone have some tips on how to use it so the flow rate is constant?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It doesn't sound right to me.

The knurled/textured knob controls the CO2 gas flow and that's all there is to "fiddle" with.

What readings are you getting on the guages?


----------

